# [SOLVED] Intermittent Computer Noise



## JSS10 (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi. As the topic title would suggest, I'm experiencing a noise intermittently coming from my computer. I would describe it as kind of a grating or maybe rattling noise -- obviously kind of hard to describe in words. This used to happen regularly when I first started up my computer, and then went away a few minutes after that. Recently, however, a few times this has started out of absolutely nowhere (NOT after startup), but would again go away in a few minutes. This morning, I woke up and it was making the noise (yes, I left my computer on overnight). This time, I was so concerned that I turned the computer off. When I turned it back on, the noise was not there and it's been perfectly normal in terms of noise ever since.

Please understand that I am unfortunately NOT very good with computers, so I wouldn't really know how to take it apart and try to figure out the source of the noise manually. Is there any kind of diagnostic test I can run to figure it out instead -- something I can do without opening up the computer? If not, I'll probably just have to take it into a shop, but I'd rather avoid that expense if possible. 

Thank you!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Intermittent Computer Noise*

Hardware would be the only thing can can actually emit sounds so the only option to pinpoint the source of the sound would be look and listen inside the case and that would include removing the case at.
Grinding, rating, rattling could be as simple as a wire making contact with a fan blade or a failing fan bushing/bearing.


----------



## kr7777 (May 15, 2012)

*Re: Intermittent Computer Noise*

which psu do you have.


----------



## JSS10 (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Intermittent Computer Noise*



kr7777 said:


> which psu do you have.


As I said, I'm not very good with this stuff. Therefore, I don't even know! Whatever the last technician to work on it put in there. In fact, to show you how little I know, I actually had to google to find out what psu stood for. Power supply unit, it turns out.


----------



## kr7777 (May 15, 2012)

*Re: Intermittent Computer Noise*

sorry for that .
i have a question,con you give your pc specification (which mother board , processor etc.....)
(Power supply unit also known as smps)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Intermittent Computer Noise*

Remove the case side, boot the PC, look around for anything obvious but do not touch anything inside the case while it's running.


----------



## JSS10 (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Intermittent Computer Noise*

Actually, here's another quick question I thought of. As I said, this noise is intermittent, and I am currently not hearing it. Is it even worth it to take a look inside (either me or someone else) at a time in which it is not making the noise? That is, if there's a problem (and there must be, or else I would think it would never make this noise), is it something that would be visible to the trained eye, even without actually hearing it? Hope that makes sense. Thanks again.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Intermittent Computer Noise*

no one can help you until you tells what you have.

To tell us the psu look inside the system at the psu it will have a label on it.

When trying to find a noise you need ears and sight, the noise could be anything like a cable hitting a fan or something.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Intermittent Computer Noise*



JSS10 said:


> Actually, here's another quick question I thought of. As I said, this noise is intermittent, and I am currently not hearing it. Is it even worth it to take a look inside (either me or someone else) at a time in which it is not making the noise? That is, if there's a problem (and there must be, or else I would think it would never make this noise), is it something that would be visible to the trained eye, even without actually hearing it? Hope that makes sense. Thanks again.


From your postings I gather a few things, 
A the computer is never cleaned out.
B You leave It on all the time
C you have a over heating conditon

More than likely you have a Cap or two witch is getting old, soon you will experience a Cap failure. Then youll be forced to fix/replace the unit. Many people leave there computer case on the floor, it then fills up with carpet fiber/pet hairs and over heats.
You could try dusting it out for now, by the sounds of it your already too late.......


----------

